# Gregg Valentino



## musclepump (Jul 28, 2005)

I just got done interviewing Gregg Valentino for a section that I'm putting in my book which revolves around steroids (due out Spring '06). All I can say is, despite all the shit that is talked about that guy, he's a class act. The guy is modest, patient, honest, kind, funny, the kind of guy you'd make quick friends with. Let this be notice to all the people who talk shit about him and don't know him: You're fucking wrong, and you're a fucking idiot!


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Jul 28, 2005)

That's the guy with big arms right? He doesn't like Prince lol.


----------



## musclepump (Jul 28, 2005)

Yep. That's the guy. Doesn't like a lot of people, but he's got his reasons.


----------



## Arnold (Jul 28, 2005)

We exchanged a few emails, he's okay, I just wish he would admit to the synthol bloated arms.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jul 28, 2005)

I don't think peeps shit on him because they think he is an asshole, I think it is mostly based on a very poor decision to do what he did to himself.


----------



## musclepump (Jul 28, 2005)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> I don't think peeps shit on him because they think he is an asshole, I think it is mostly based on a very poor decision to do what he did to himself.


 But he hasn't shown any side effects to what he did. Despite the dosages he used, which are outlined in my book, he never had gyno, testicle shrinkage,etc... And I don't think he's done synthol, IMHO.


----------



## GFR (Jul 28, 2005)

musclepump said:
			
		

> But he hasn't shown any side effects to what he did. Despite the dosages he used, which are outlined in my book, he never had gyno, testicle shrinkage,etc... And I don't think he's done synthol, IMHO.


Ask his doctor before you believe him......the guy is just a joke...IMO.


----------



## musclepump (Jul 28, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Ask his doctor before you believe him......the guy is just a joke...IMO.


 Have any written statements from his doctor? If you have any proof he's suffering from his usage, I'd love to see it.


----------



## GFR (Jul 28, 2005)

musclepump said:
			
		

> Have any written statements from his doctor? If you have any proof he's suffering from his usage, I'd love to see it.


Its your "book"....so its your job...............thats what writing a good book is all about.


----------



## musclepump (Jul 28, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Its your "book"....so its your job...............thats what writing a good book is all about.


 All you have to say is, "Nope, I've got no proof. I just talk shit." The book isn't on him, so it's irrelavent regardless. His input is for the realities of steroids and legal section I'm doing, which is coupled with material from Rick Collins. 

 Btw, since you know what a good book is made of, show me where I can buy yours and I'll support your efforts.


----------



## GFR (Jul 28, 2005)

musclepump said:
			
		

> All you have to say is, "Nope, I've got no proof. I just talk shit." The book isn't on him, so it's irrelavent regardless. His input is for the realities of steroids and legal section I'm doing, which is coupled with material from Rick Collins.
> 
> Btw, since you know what a good book is made of, show me where I can buy yours and I'll support your efforts.


If you get published  Then we will talk


----------



## musclepump (Jul 28, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> If you get published  Then we will talk


 I love how you avoid all the factual stuff 

 Due out Spring of 2006, contract is already signed and I've already cashed the advance check. I love that part best.


----------



## musclepump (Jul 28, 2005)

You have a lot to learn about answering questions. Such as, how to do it. I didn't say you "needed" proof of anything. But if you had proof on Gregg Valentino's health, I'd be interested in seeing it. You seem to try and make yourself out to be so knowledgable on writing, so I'd be interested in seeing your published works. Simple as that.


----------



## GFR (Jul 28, 2005)

musclepump said:
			
		

> You have a lot to learn about answering questions. Such as, how to do it. I didn't say you "needed" proof of anything. But if you had proof on Gregg Valentino's health, I'd be interested in seeing it. You seem to try and make yourself out to be so knowledgable on writing, so I'd be interested in seeing your published works. Simple as that.


I see their is no publisher......

Any fool knows Gregg has screwed his body up big time, the funny thing is you believe this loser.....spend some time in LA....he is a dime a dozen and full of sh1t as well


----------



## musclepump (Jul 28, 2005)

You meant, "there is..." and I'll let you be the first to buy a copy when it comes out.

 I'd love to see a dozen guys with arms that big


----------



## GFR (Jul 28, 2005)

musclepump said:
			
		

> You meant, "there is..." and I'll let you be the first to buy a copy when it comes out.
> 
> I'd love to see a dozen guys with arms that big


Their: of or relating to them or themselves.

Sorry MP but you need to brush up on your grammar....I know I need to as well.


----------



## musclepump (Jul 28, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Their: of or relating to them or themselves.
> 
> Sorry MP but you need to brush up on your grammar....I know I need to as well.


 You said, "their is no publisher," which would then make the correct variation "there." You're not directly referring to the publisher right after the word, so it's not personal, therefore not, "their."

 You're right Foreman, you need to brush up on your grammar


----------



## GFR (Jul 28, 2005)

musclepump said:
			
		

> You said, "their is no publisher," which would then make the correct variation "there." You're not directly referring to the publisher right after the word, so it's not personal, therefore not, "their."
> 
> You're right Foreman, you need to brush up on your grammar


Do you work for Fox News???  
What I said was " I see their is no publisher."


Nice try, better luck next time.


----------



## musclepump (Jul 28, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Do you work for Fox News???
> What I said was " I see their is no publisher."
> 
> 
> Nice try, better luck next time.


 You're right. You did. And 'their' is still the wrong variant of the word. Nice try though


----------



## musclepump (Jul 28, 2005)

Go google the term, "there is no publisher." You get 573 English page returns. Google "their is no publisher" and you get none. But what you DO get, is:  

Did you mean: "*there* is no publisher" 

 So, again, work on that grammar my friend


----------



## GFR (Jul 28, 2005)

musclepump said:
			
		

> Go google the term, "there is no publisher." You get 573 English page returns. Google "their is no publisher" and you get none. But what you DO get, is:
> 
> Did you mean: "*there* is no publisher"
> 
> So, again, work on that grammar my friend


Don't have the time to spell check or grammar check peoples writing with a computer.  

If thats the best you have then I feel sorry for you. 

Look at your posts in this thread, many are riddled with grammatical errors. To attack someone on non related subjects is an admittance that your argument is weak. .......I'm not sure if we are arguing and if so whats its about.


----------



## Mudge (Jul 28, 2005)

Lots of people who talk to mass murderers never know the truth.

Something to keep in mind.


----------



## P-funk (Jul 29, 2005)

What exactly is your book about?  I remeber you were looking for contact info for Tom Prince as well.  Is it just a collection of interviews with Pro Bodybuilders?


----------



## Mudge (Jul 29, 2005)

musclepump said:
			
		

> But he hasn't shown any side effects to what he did. Despite the dosages he used, which are outlined in my book, he never had gyno, testicle shrinkage,etc... And I don't think he's done synthol, IMHO.



So somehow his body decided to metabolize oils at an abnormally low rate and it just sat there until he had an abcess. Hmm.


----------



## musclepump (Jul 29, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> What exactly is your book about? I remeber you were looking for contact info for Tom Prince as well. Is it just a collection of interviews with Pro Bodybuilders?


 In its most basic form, it's to clear up media misconceptions revolving around steroids.


----------



## musclepump (Jul 29, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Don't have the time to spell check or grammar check peoples writing with a computer.
> 
> If thats the best you have then I feel sorry for you.
> 
> Look at your posts in this thread, many are riddled with grammatical errors. To attack someone on non related subjects is an admittance that your argument is weak.


 Time, if your 3,300+ posts in a couple of months says anything, is something you have a whole lot, my friend.

 And who is a racist? I love all people. Hell, I like Foreman, that must make me a saint or something


----------



## topolo (Jul 29, 2005)

musclepump said:
			
		

> I love how you avoid all the factual stuff
> 
> Due out Spring of 2006, contract is already signed and I've already cashed the advance check. I love that part best.




Congrats musclepump.....I look forward to reading it.


----------



## gococksDJS (Jul 29, 2005)

topolo said:
			
		

> Congrats musclepump.....I look forward to reading it.


 topolo, it's not a new edition of "Bovine Karmasutra" so you won't enjoy it.


----------



## topolo (Jul 29, 2005)

gococksDJS said:
			
		

> topolo, it's not a new edition of "Bovine Karmasutra" so you won't enjoy it.


welcome back jackass


----------



## GFR (Jul 29, 2005)

musclepump said:
			
		

> Time, if your 3,300+ posts in a couple of months says anything, is something you have a whole lot, my friend.
> 
> And who is a racist? I love all people. Hell, I like Foreman, that must make me a saint or something


It takes all my time to make all those stupid posts  
You did make a racist comment about Mexicans on Thougs thread.....maybe it was just joking around?  
And you have to expect me to give you some crap........You seem to love to take potshots at me  ............its all good, just having some fun messing with you.

And I believe you were correct on the grammar  , I looked it up...........oops.

PS. Greg is lying about his health IMO...........I believe he will be dead by 50 or so.


----------



## Big Smoothy (Jul 29, 2005)

musclepump said:
			
		

> Let this be notice to all the people who talk shit about him and don't know him: You're fucking wrong, and you're a fucking idiot!



You must know him real well.  You interviewed him *once.*


----------



## GFR (Jul 29, 2005)

This says it all.





*Is this a healthy man who doesn't use synthol?*


----------



## Tough Old Man (Jul 29, 2005)

Keep going guys this is getting interesting. Can someone point out how much gear this guy was doing a week?......Then maybe I can up my dosage a little! Now no shots at me as my post is all in fun....MP and Dr. E.....Never get between you two. See you in a few weeks T


----------



## bulletproof1 (Jul 29, 2005)

synthol or not, his arms look fuckin stupid.


----------



## Arnold (Jul 29, 2005)

musclepump said:
			
		

> And I don't think he's done synthol, IMHO.



LOL


----------



## Tough Old Man (Jul 29, 2005)

I just finished reading an interview by T Man Bones.
Here's part of the article and it sounds to me like he used "S"

*TB:* Very inspirational. Let's cut to the chase. Those arms don't look right. 

*GV:* Let me explain something to you. I always, always, always had big arms. I had twenty-one inch arms before I even started to take steroids. Guys who know me will tell you that. I had 18-inch arms in high school when I was 16 years old at 145 pounds 

*TB:* How tall are you? 

*GV:* I'm 5' 6" on a good day. 

*TB:* And you claim to have had 21-inch arms naturally? 

*GV:* Yeah. Plus check out the shoulder width. 

*TB:* How much synthol do you have in your body? 

*GV:* I've never heard of that product. 

*TB:* Don't bullshit us. 

*GV:* Of course I've heard of it. At one point my arms were 27 and ??¼ inches. That was ice cold. Right now maybe they're 24 inches, 24 and a half the most. If my arms were all synthol, why wouldn't I just keep using synthol and keep them 27 inches all the time? By the way, I haven't done a cycle since I was arrested three years ago. 

*TB:* Maybe because synthol and roids are too expensive for you? 

*GV:* Let me tell you something my friend. I don't know what bodybuilding publications you're used to, but my boss Blechman takes care of me. 

If your interested in reading the whole article here it is.

http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/greggvalentino.htm

Tough


----------



## topolo (Jul 29, 2005)

we're not


----------



## P-funk (Jul 29, 2005)

LMAO!  18" arms at 145lbs....give me a fucking break.



> synthol or not, his arms look fuckin stupid.







How can you not believe that he used synthol?  just look at the older photos of him when he had a good physique and was a good bb'er.  He looks so bloated and like shit now.




> If my arms were all synthol, why wouldn't I just keep using synthol and keep them 27 inches all the time?



UH??  because you realize you are risking your life by injecting oil in them all the time to keep them at 27".


----------



## DICE (Jul 29, 2005)

Dudes a loser, give it up.You couldnt pay me to look like that idiot. Everytime I see this guy pop up I laugh, then I think how he gives people the wrong idea about bodybuilding, and I will also have to call bullshit on 18 inch arms at 145 lbs.   whatever, he needs to just go away already...shit.


----------



## P-funk (Jul 29, 2005)

19inchpump said:
			
		

> Dudes a loser, give it up.You couldnt pay me to look like that idiot. Everytime I see this guy pop up I laugh, then I think how he gives people the wrong idea about bodybuilding, and I will also have to call bullshit on 18 inch arms at 145 lbs.   whatever, he needs to just go away already...shit.




yea, I agree.  

On a side note, if the book is truely about dispelling misconcpetions about steroids I would highly suggest you don't put a picture of Greg in there.  He looks like a joke.  I can't read an interview with that guy and listen to him talk about not taking synthol and look at a picture of him.  The guy is so full of shit.  That is like Ronnie Coleman telling you he doesn't use steroids.  Give me a break! Why get these guys in a on a book like this anyway?  Why not get educated doctors, endocrinologist or sports medecine doctors to talk about it?  I mean in all honesty, the reason that there are so many misconceptions about steroids is because these guys go overboard so much and people end up thinking that that is what happens when you take steroids.


----------



## Tough Old Man (Jul 29, 2005)

If you weren't interested then why did you post. Get a life. I believe after reading the article that this fool is a meathead. Your right 18" at 145. Pat is "S" bad for you?

PT




			
				topolo said:
			
		

> we're not


----------



## topolo (Jul 29, 2005)

ok post whore


----------



## P-funk (Jul 29, 2005)

Tough Old Man said:
			
		

> If you weren't interested then why did you post. Get a life. I believe after reading the article that this fool is a meathead. Your right 18" at 145. Pat is "S" bad for you?
> 
> PT




I would say that injecting a oil that is not intented for internal purposes like this into your muscel is really bad for you.  Wasn't it Milos Sarcev that injected sythol, hit a vein and went into cardiac arrest right before a contest?


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Jul 29, 2005)

Yes, synthol is bad for you.


----------



## topolo (Jul 29, 2005)

so is synthol


----------



## GFR (Jul 29, 2005)

topolo said:
			
		

> ok post whore


----------



## topolo (Jul 29, 2005)




----------



## DICE (Jul 29, 2005)

man, I just read the interview..... guys such a joke, why even bother putting him in any book? Fade out ,guy.....


----------



## Tough Old Man (Jul 29, 2005)

I'm not a post whore bitch but a male whore. I fuck the good ones (women) and leave all the rest (men) to you. Hey tadpole, you still believe that if man eats the hole, they eat the pole? There's a real fagot for you.



			
				topolo said:
			
		

> ok post whore


----------



## musclepump (Jul 29, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> It takes all my time to make all those stupid posts
> You did make a racist comment about Mexicans on Thougs thread.....maybe it was just joking around?
> And you have to expect me to give you some crap........You seem to love to take potshots at me  ............its all good, just having some fun messing with you.
> 
> ...


 Yeah, the Mexican comment was a joke. I just like reminding Tough he lives in Mexico... obviously he knows that, I've just never known anyone else that has moved to Mexico (other than the major resort areas) by choice 

 Thanks for your admission of guilt on the grammar 

 He may be lying. I'm not sure, but I don't necessarily call people liars. If he says he's healthy, I hope he is. If he isn't, well, then hopefully wishful thinking and the power of the mind will help him keep breathing for a couple extra days. 

 And Foreman, of course I give you crap. You're a much better sport about it than most people on this board. It's definitely all in good fun


----------



## musclepump (Jul 29, 2005)

Mr_Snafu said:
			
		

> You must know him real well.  You interviewed him *once.*


 Most people who call him an asshole have never even met him, so I think a two hour interview is at least enough for me to say that, in my personal opinion, he's not the prick people say he is. I think he's a cool guy.


----------



## musclepump (Jul 29, 2005)

Tough Old Man said:
			
		

> Keep going guys this is getting interesting. Can someone point out how much gear this guy was doing a week?......Then maybe I can up my dosage a little! Now no shots at me as my post is all in fun....MP and Dr. E.....Never get between you two. See you in a few weeks T


 You'll have to buy the book, it's in there


----------



## GFR (Jul 29, 2005)

musclepump said:
			
		

> Yeah, the Mexican comment was a joke. I just like reminding Tough he lives in Mexico... obviously he knows that, I've just never known anyone else that has moved to Mexico (other than the major resort areas) by choice
> 
> Thanks for your admission of guilt on the grammar *I knew you would take joy in it......I love to help people feel good.*
> 
> ...


 *Pluss I was hammered last night.*


----------



## musclepump (Jul 29, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> yea, I agree.
> 
> On a side note, if the book is truely about dispelling misconcpetions about steroids I would highly suggest you don't put a picture of Greg in there. He looks like a joke. I can't read an interview with that guy and listen to him talk about not taking synthol and look at a picture of him. The guy is so full of shit. That is like Ronnie Coleman telling you he doesn't use steroids. Give me a break! Why get these guys in a on a book like this anyway? Why not get educated doctors, endocrinologist or sports medecine doctors to talk about it? I mean in all honesty, the reason that there are so many misconceptions about steroids is because these guys go overboard so much and people end up thinking that that is what happens when you take steroids.


 Admittedly, he says he looks fucked up. He's never denied that. He also said he never liked having 27" arms, but he did it for the money. Jay Cutler says he hates being as big as he is too, but he also does it for the money. One in the same, in my opinion.

 And it isn't about him using synthol or not. He's in the book because he'll openly talk about all of this stuff, whereas most people won't. And, he's well known. You've got to realize, like it or not, he'll draw more attention to the book than the guy who lives two blocks away from me who got busted with $10,000 of Equipose. 

 Anyways, I interviewed him because in my book, one section contrasts how a steroid user/dealer is treated as compared to a Heroin addict/dealer, or someone involved in heavy "rec drugs." The question is then posed, should it really be that way? Steroid users aren't knocking over 7-11's or carjacking to support their habit. People using performance enhancers aren't degrading society, unlike people on meth.


----------



## topolo (Jul 29, 2005)

Tough Old Man said:
			
		

> I'm not a post whore bitch but a male whore. I fuck the good ones (women) and leave all the rest (men) to you. Hey tadpole, you still believe that if man eats the hole, they eat the pole? There's a real fagot for you.




You are obviously highly educated.........


----------



## GFR (Jul 29, 2005)

topolo said:
			
		

> You are obviously highly educated.........


Education...........................the stupidest people I ever met in my entire life were at college.  





On a side not does anyone know if " stupidest" is a real word?


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Jul 29, 2005)

Yes it is.


----------



## GFR (Jul 29, 2005)

ihateschoolmt said:
			
		

> Yes it is.


I know its in the dictionary but I could swear 20 years ago or so it wasn't considered a legit word..


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Jul 29, 2005)

They add words to the dictionary.


----------



## GFR (Jul 29, 2005)

ihateschoolmt said:
			
		

> They add words to the dictionary.


Ya ain't wasn't in it when I was a kid but now it is......my crappy English gets better every day.


----------



## musclepump (Jul 29, 2005)

I love how the world is starting to conform to normality rather than trying to pretend it's above everyone


----------



## GFR (Jul 29, 2005)

musclepump said:
			
		

> I love how the world is starting to conform to normality rather than trying to pretend it's above everyone


I believe I am above everyone.


----------



## topolo (Jul 29, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Education...........................the stupidest people I ever met in my entire life were at college.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Did they spell faggot with one g like him?


----------



## GFR (Jul 29, 2005)

topolo said:
			
		

> Did they spell faggot with one g like him?


They took allot of drugs


----------



## musclepump (Jul 29, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> They took allot of drugs


 a lot


----------



## GFR (Jul 29, 2005)

musclepump said:
			
		

> a lot


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Jul 30, 2005)

I think that greg had a very nice body in his 20's. Now he looks like SHIT....he is a freaky looking person. He is probably a very nice guy and would be a blast to kick it with, but his body just ain't right people. Looking at his older pictures with a normal body, and now with the shitty body I can't help but agree that he did a LOT of site injection with very high volume to get like that. His arms/shoulders are gross and odd shaped and lumpy. If you look at one arm and then the other they are not even shaped close to the same. It looks like a cantaloupe is hanging off his tris.....if there was gear in the oil or not doesn't matter, but what does is those arms did not come from lifting while on gear.


----------



## musclepump (Jul 30, 2005)

TrojanMan60563 said:
			
		

> I think that greg had a very nice body in his 20's. Now he looks like SHIT....he is a freaky looking person. He is probably a very nice guy and would be a blast to kick it with, but his body just ain't right people. Looking at his older pictures with a normal body, and now with the shitty body I can't help but agree that he did a LOT of site injection with very high volume to get like that. His arms/shoulders are gross and odd shaped and lumpy. If you look at one arm and then the other they are not even shaped close to the same. It looks like a cantaloupe is hanging off his tris.....if there was gear in the oil or not doesn't matter, but what does is those arms did not come from lifting while on gear.


 Since I'm not including this in the book, I can say he does admit to doing a lot of site injection, but not with synthol. Not that it's a big secret, but putting a few grams in there would stretch the fascia pretty good, I would think.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Jul 30, 2005)

musclepump said:
			
		

> Since I'm not including this in the book, I can say he does admit to doing a lot of site injection, but not with synthol. Not that it's a big secret, but putting a few grams in there would stretch the fascia pretty good, I would think.



I think you should include it as it shows what excessive site injections can do. I know Greg admitted to doing site injections with prop and other tests. He said he was doing up to as high as 9 grams of test in a weeks time. Assuming that is prop at 100mg/ml that would be 90ml of oil in a weeks time between all the muscles in his arms and shoulders. That my friend is STUPID! Lets just be conservative at 3 grams of prop in a week and thats still 30ml per week of oil...do that for 5 years and you too could look like Greg. What I am getting at is his muscles are not normal, nor do they look right. They just look big and messed up.

IMO I don't think Greg belongs in a book about steroids not being as bad as everyone thinks they are...or the media says they are. He is a perfect example of what abuse can do. Even assuming he isn't in bad health what he has done to himself is self mutilation IMO.


----------



## musclepump (Jul 30, 2005)

TrojanMan60563 said:
			
		

> I think you should include it as it shows what excessive site injections can do. I know Greg admitted to doing site injections with prop and other tests. He said he was doing up to as high as 9 grams of test in a weeks time. Assuming that is prop at 100mg/ml that would be 90ml of oil in a weeks time between all the muscles in his arms and shoulders. That my friend is STUPID! Lets just be conservative at 3 grams of prop in a week and thats still 30ml per week of oil...do that for 5 years and you too could look like Greg. What I am getting at is his muscles are not normal, nor do they look right. They just look big and messed up.
> 
> IMO I don't think Greg belongs in a book about steroids not being as bad as everyone thinks they are...or the media says they are. He is a perfect example of what abuse can do. Even assuming he isn't in bad health what he has done to himself is self mutilation IMO.


 Again, he isn't in there for his health, nor to talk about how steroids aren't as bad as the media portrays. He's being included because he's the one "known" person that will talk about what has happened to him and the legal troubles involved in the business at hand. It isn't as simple as a lot of people think, not when you're in as deep as he was. But still, he was dealing in performance enhancers and he was bent over as bad or worse than a crack dealer. Should it be? I don't think so, personally. Each reader will be able to make their own opinion more clearly on the legality of such substances as compared to other more vicious drugs.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Jul 30, 2005)

musclepump said:
			
		

> Again, he isn't in there for his health, nor to talk about how steroids aren't as bad as the media portrays. He's being included because he's the one "known" person that will talk about what has happened to him and the legal troubles involved in the business at hand. It isn't as simple as a lot of people think, not when you're in as deep as he was. But still, he was dealing in performance enhancers and he was bent over as bad or worse than a crack dealer. Should it be? I don't think so, personally. Each reader will be able to make their own opinion more clearly on the legality of such substances as compared to other more vicious drugs.



I thought the book was about the media hype over playing the dangers of steroid use. If its to decriminalize the drugs then Greg might have something to add since he was busted. I think steroids should be the least of our worries. I feel dope and crack play much larger rolls in the problems we have.


----------



## GFR (Jul 30, 2005)

TrojanMan60563 said:
			
		

> I thought the book was about the media hype over playing the dangers of steroid use. If its to decriminalize the drugs then Greg might have something to add since he was busted. I think steroids should be the least of our worries. I feel dope and crack play much larger rolls in the problems we have.


Alcohol and tobacco kill  literally 99x more people every year that crak and dope.


----------



## musclepump (Jul 31, 2005)

TrojanMan60563 said:
			
		

> I thought the book was about the media hype over playing the dangers of steroid use. If its to decriminalize the drugs then Greg might have something to add since he was busted. I think steroids should be the least of our worries. I feel dope and crack play much larger rolls in the problems we have.


 The book provides a look at both sides of the steroid arguement--which you don't get on tv. It isn't looking to argue for the decriminalization of the drugs, but to offer people the truth about things that are generally left pretty muddy. Like I said, I think it's bullshit a steroid dealer is treated like a crack dealer.


----------



## Tough Old Man (Jul 31, 2005)

Let me guess That the correct spelling missing the g by all means that a person is not highly educated. Did I miss it cause I didn't how to spell it or did I miss it cause of error. I just type and don't go over my typing. I also don't use spell check. Here I'll correct the spelling for you. Your a FAGGOT

I do notice a lot lately that because of trying to learn spanish here in Mexico that i do sometimes have difficulties with english spelling anymore. I guess should the day come that I forget how to spell Dog or Cat that it's time to move back to the states. 

Tough


			
				topolo said:
			
		

> Did they spell faggot with one g like him?


----------



## musclepump (Jul 31, 2005)

Tough Old Man said:
			
		

> trying to learn spanish
> 
> Tough


 Don't go over to the dark side Tough


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Jul 31, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Alcohol and tobacco kill  literally 99x more people every year that crak and dope.



I agree with you on that. We all know that isn't going to change since the government is making such a killing on taxes. Why not just legalize everything and tax the shit out of it...the government wouldn't have to spend like 90 billion dollars a year trying to control drug trafficking. They need invest that money in better education etc..


----------



## GFR (Jul 31, 2005)

TrojanMan60563 said:
			
		

> I agree with you on that. We all know that isn't going to change since the government is making such a killing on taxes. Why not just legalize everything and tax the shit out of it...the government wouldn't have to spend like 90 billion dollars a year trying to control drug trafficking. They need invest that money in better education etc..


I agree 100%


----------



## HANK-VISSER (Aug 1, 2005)

i am sorry for saying this but; GREG VALENTINO is a disgrace for the sport bodybuilding!!

look at him


----------



## SJ69 (Aug 1, 2005)

He is what he is, fugk it, that's the way the dude WANTS to look, he obviously wanted big ass arms and he sure as shyt got 'em,  That isn't the look _I_ want, but _he_ likes the way he looks.  How many people can say that?  I don't think it's fair to bash the dude for accomplishing _his_ goals.  He looks better than half the slobs I saw at the beach this weekend.  I'd rather have 25 inch synthol arms than a 46 inch waist and man boobs, now that's a disgrace.


----------



## topolo (Aug 1, 2005)

I think you meant "you're" a faggot......let me know when you get your GED homo.




			
				Tough Old Man said:
			
		

> Let me guess That the correct spelling missing the g by all means that a person is not highly educated. Did I miss it cause I didn't how to spell it or did I miss it cause of error. I just type and don't go over my typing. I also don't use spell check. Here I'll correct the spelling for you. Your a FAGGOT
> 
> I do notice a lot lately that because of trying to learn spanish here in Mexico that i do sometimes have difficulties with english spelling anymore. I guess should the day come that I forget how to spell Dog or Cat that it's time to move back to the states.
> 
> Tough


----------



## SJ69 (Aug 1, 2005)

TrojanMan60563 said:
			
		

> I agree with you on that. We all know that isn't going to change since the government is making such a killing on taxes. Why not just legalize everything and tax the shit out of it...the government wouldn't have to spend like 90 billion dollars a year trying to control drug trafficking. They need invest that money in better education etc..


 
Why not legalize legalize juice and 
_NOT_  tax the shyt out of it???


----------



## MuscleM4n (Aug 1, 2005)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> We exchanged a few emails, he's okay, I just wish he would admit to the synthol bloated arms.




he doesn't admit to it?

their might be a reason, just wondering why he doesnt admit to it - it's obvious!


aww he probably has his reasons

In my opinion he was a great bodybuilder in the past and could have been great but he fcuked it up with the synthol abuse - still he is his own person.

I like the guy, great personality.


----------



## GFR (Aug 1, 2005)

topolo said:
			
		

> I think you meant "you're" a faggot......let me know when you get your ged homo.


What is a ged? Is it the same thing as a GED?


----------



## topolo (Aug 1, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> What is a ged? Is it the same thing as a GED?


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Aug 1, 2005)

HANK-VISSER said:
			
		

> i am sorry for saying this but; GREG VALENTINO is a disgrace for the sport bodybuilding!!
> 
> look at him


Haj musclepump, listen man, if you want the truth on shit like this, here read this man and then come back and talk, and then you don't have to pretend you know. IFBB UNDERCOVER. and for real how seriously do you think your book will look when your reason for writing it is the truth and then you have Valentino talking about how he NOT used SYNTOL?! come on man, catch up.
And Hank, yeah, he is also dissed by flex and muscle and fitness, and all other magazines, even though he is suppost to have the biggest armes and shit.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Aug 1, 2005)

SJ69 said:
			
		

> Why not legalize legalize juice and
> _NOT_  tax the shyt out of it???



because the only way the government would allow drugs to be legal is to tax the shit out of it. Look at cigs and alcohol...it kills people everyday and the government doesn't do squat....why...simple the government makes hundreds of million dollars each day because of it.


----------



## musclepump (Aug 1, 2005)

THEUNIT(XXL) said:
			
		

> how seriously do you think your book will look when your reason for writing it is the truth and then you have Valentino talking about how he NOT used SYNTOL?! come on man, catch up.
> And Hank, yeah, he is also dissed by flex and muscle and fitness, and all other magazines, even though he is suppost to have the biggest armes and shit.


 
 I suppose I need to say it again... there is not one portion of my book that has anything to do with whether Gregg used synthol or not. He's in there because of his legal history with steroids. That's it.


----------



## HANK-VISSER (Aug 1, 2005)

musclepump said:
			
		

> I suppose I need to say it again... there is not one portion of my book that has anything to do with whether Gregg used synthol or not. He's in there because of his legal history with steroids. That's it.


----------



## musclepump (Aug 4, 2005)

HANK-VISSER said:
			
		

>


 Laughing because you're impressed you finally comprehend?


----------



## Tough Old Man (Aug 7, 2005)

Wow. Let me see. BA in police science. AS in Computer Technology........GED. Oh I got you. Gear Every Day. Means I'll have to switch from Test E to Test Prop. Lots of Needles. Nope I'll stick with the Test E. Now if you have more education then perfect. I commend you on your determination to master education. For me 6 years of college was enough to get me a retirement by age 46. Let me know if you retire by the time your 46 and then you have bragging rights. If not then go fuck yourself. 

(P)LENTY (T)OUGH




			
				topolo said:
			
		

> I think you meant "you're" a faggot......let me know when you get your GED homo.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Aug 7, 2005)

Hey TOM just curious what you do for a living that allowed you to retire so young...my goals are similar. Living in Mexico has to help with that retirement since its dirt cheap there.


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 7, 2005)

musclepump said:
			
		

> Again, he isn't in there for his health, nor to talk about how steroids aren't as bad as the media portrays. He's being included because he's the one "known" person that will talk about what has happened to him and the legal troubles involved in the business at hand. It isn't as simple as a lot of people think, not when you're in as deep as he was. But still, he was dealing in performance enhancers and he was bent over as bad or worse than a crack dealer. Should it be? I don't think so, personally. Each reader will be able to make their own opinion more clearly on the legality of such substances as compared to other more vicious drugs.


Damn he looks bad. I get what your saying MP but it's no secret he injects Synthol into his arms.


----------

